# Irish 7 Course Meal



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

What can I say.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 11, 2011)

I was thinking a 6 pack of Guinness and a shot of Red Breast, but I'm a bit of an abomination around my house, as I don't really like potatoes. My 100% Celtic wife is convinced my claims of Irish heritage were just a ruse to get her to go out with me. Either way, it worked.


----------



## venture (Jul 11, 2011)

I thought I was half German when I saw this post.

Then I remembered the other half was English, Scottish, Irish, and Heinz 57 Variety?

I still see nothing wrong with this meal, except that I would add about a pound of butter?

Does that mean I have French blood?  God forbid!  LOLOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

